# Planted tank journals! (10gal, 29gal and betta tubs)



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

This is my 29 gal, it has gone through a lot of changes, and this time around im looking for something more thickly planted


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I love that you labeled everything haha, it made it more interesting to watch ^^ And I'm absolutely in love with your Gouramis! So beautiful 

I look forward to watching your tanks progress!


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

updates on fish! sorry for the small images but ive yet to get a good camera together! 
I got together my 12 gallon at work and moved my betta out of his tiny 10 and into this new sexy shallow pool piece  and so far, anderson cooper is loving it!  Its nice to have a tank at work again and to give this guy the attention and love he likes! hes so flashy! plus he loves to perch in the branches and watch me work  (and he sneaks a peek at whatever netflix i have going on in the background)































should be getting a few new plants! some lily pads and the floating plants are multiplying already!


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

some actually nice photos to update with 


















































































​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Your boy is adorable, that's a great tank as well!!

What kind of branches are you using? Like are they regular branches you find in the woods, specific type of tree?


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Your boy is adorable, that's a great tank as well!!
> 
> What kind of branches are you using? Like are they regular branches you find in the woods, specific type of tree?


there are a few branches from different sources, I had some left over driftwood, and then i also ordered a bundle of branches of some raw manzanita, the bark is peeling a little and has lost some of its red but all of it is either oak, or manzanita


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh okay, very cool thank you! I love the look of those kinds of tanks, simply beautiful


----------

